# birdsmouth and wall sheathing



## lpv77 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all, 
Im building a 10x14 shed. I want to frame everything and then sheath. Will that work? Do i need to have tje wall sheathing go into the birdsmouth or can i put the rafters up then just butt the sheathing to the bottom of the rafters?
tthanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can just butt up to the bottom of the rafters.
If you look around at some of the older post you'll see where lots of people are complaining about there shed or garage being to hot.
By adding soffit vents and a ridge vent while your in the building stage you'll save a lot reconstruction.


----------



## Big Poppa (Jun 3, 2013)

I like to sheath walls before installing rafters in order to lock the structure plumb, straight, and square. Just make birds mouth 1/2" deeper.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

lpv77 said:


> Hi all,
> Im building a 10x14 shed. I want to frame everything and then sheath. Will that work? Do i need to have tje wall sheathing go into the birdsmouth or can i put the rafters up then just butt the sheathing to the bottom of the rafters?
> tthanks!


No need for a birdsmouth on rafters for a shed. Just make the rafers put them up and put a 2x4 across the top of the wall nailing into the sides of the rafter and nailing into the top plate.

Second, I would not build a shed and try to build it all first without plywood on the walls first. As the poster above states, it locks the wall into plum.


----------



## lpv77 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I actually re did my rafters to allow room for sheathing. I was going to just butt to the bottom, but I realized the sheathing wouldnt fasten to the top plate. The couple of rafters I installed im just going to trim with a sawsall to fit sheathing.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I like to sheath walls before installing rafters in order to lock the structure plumb, straight, and square. Just make birds mouth 1/2" deeper.


Ditto^^^^^^^

Assuming wall is not too big to handle.... I like to apply sheathing while it's still laid down.

Best


----------



## jefferyrohrbach (4 mo ago)

Big Poppa said:


> I like to sheath walls before installing rafters in order to lock the structure plumb, straight, and square.  Just make birds mouth 1/2" deeper.


So your mean cut the seat cut 4" ..which leaves 1/2" on a typical 4*4..correct


----------

